# Aav



## bfs (Oct 23, 2008)

Do you have problems with Air Admittance Valves failing in the US.


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

I've seen them fail. It seems to be a low rate but their aren't too many of them used where I am so I can't say for sure what their failure rate is. They are supposed to be installed with access so they can be located and changed in the event they fail. That is rarely the case however.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

i see them fail pretty frequently. mostly the cheap black ones that are installed in mobile homes. even if they don't technically fail, they do begin to get loud and annoying and need replacement to keep the customer from going nutzo.

i don't run into the nicer ones much, made by oatey i think. i can't speak for their reliability.



paul


----------



## plumber joe (Oct 17, 2008)

I have installed hundreds, and have not had any call backs.


----------



## richfield (Oct 29, 2008)

people install them on almost every island vent here, I unfortunately started too. We just use the Oatey but as any mechanical device, it will fail eventually. I've never heard of one failing yet but eventually I can imagine it will be a normal service call.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I have seen a couple fail. There was a sewer odor, I changed the AAV and the odor went away. They were the high-quality ones.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Most embarassing moment was when an inspector came and the AAV leaked. It was a Durgold too. Took it back, installed new one, no problems


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

The ratio of failure in my area is about 1 to 300 for the "studor" brand vents. The black mobile home ones fail far more frequently. There are hundreds of homes going in, in my area, in which every fixture is vented with them save one main VTR. While I am getting lots of calls about sewer gas due to positive pressure issues (a system design fault) I've not seen many valves fail themselves.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Protech said:


> The ratio of failure in my area is about 1 to 300 for the "studor" brand vents. The black mobile home ones fail far more frequently. There are hundreds of homes going in, in my area, in which every fixture is vented with them save one main VTR. While I am getting lots of calls about sewer gas due to positive pressure issues (a system design fault) I've not seen many valves fail themselves.


Consider them job security, I have seen very Studor vents fail, But I have yet to see a vent stack fail. The little black mobile home vents are terrible, they are a sure thing for failure. But like others have posted a mechanical device is going to fail. Time to invest in gas sniffers


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

I've only installed 1 AAV, which was a Studor. It just became Code here a few years ago that we are allowed to install them in Canada. In this case it was a new house, bottom floor, and in a remote area, so I had no choice as they wanted to add a sink. 

But I do my absolute damn-dest to try and look for ways to not install them.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm a big fan of smoke as a means of finding venting leaks.



Proud Plumber said:


> Consider them job security, I have seen very Studor vents fail, But I have yet to see a vent stack fail. The little black mobile home vents are terrible, they are a sure thing for failure. But like others have posted a mechanical device is going to fail. Time to invest in gas sniffers


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Protech said:


> The ratio of failure in my area is about 1 to 300 for the "studor" brand vents. The black mobile home ones fail far more frequently. There are hundreds of homes going in, in my area, in which every fixture is vented with them save one main VTR. While I am getting lots of calls about sewer gas due to positive pressure issues (a system design fault) I've not seen many valves fail themselves.



Black mobile home ones are forbidden in VA


----------



## TDB (Jun 25, 2008)

I just put one in my own home yesterday. I can't recall any problems with them before... Just leave access and changing them is a snap.

Surely they will fail someday... Its easier than going through the roof!


----------



## richfield (Oct 29, 2008)

Hopefully we find ways to make plumbing easier. HO can do the work for us. like plastic waterlines and flexible gaslines. you can even clue copper together!!!!


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

We can use them in new construction only for island sinks. Everything else needs a proper vent. In older homes we can use them wherever there is a need for renovations, doesn't make it right though.


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

I think AAV's are the easy way out. I mean if you gotta vent an Island Sink there are lots of ways to do it - Barber loop, or plan out your trap arm - anything but an AAV!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Using AAV's is tin house on wheels plumbing plain and simple!:furious:


----------

